# Is this bed safe for my hedgehog?



## Desperodo (Dec 12, 2010)

This is a "Super Pet Super Sleepers" I found, and was wondering if it was safe for my hedgie to use. It would keep him warm, and it looks comfortable. But I'm a little bit worried about the fuzzy stuff getting caught on his feet. What do you think?


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

BIG NO from an inexperienced owner. I bought the same bed for her carrier and on her way home, she had shredded chunks of fuzz off the bed. She had it tangled in her whiskers, her teeth and her feet and that was with short nails. It was also coming apart at the seems and now that I know a bit more, it was a complete toe hazard. Run it back to the store and look in the for sale section for a hedgie bag.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I would say a big no to this one also. Your hedgie could eat the fluff, and if they did it would probably cause intestinal blockage. Better not risking it.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

no-no. I got a product similar to that one in the past (same material but smaller) just to caught Mustard trying to eat it...


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

HAHAHA, sorry, NO NO NO !!!

This is not a hedgie friendly bed unless you do some modifications to it. 

Daisy and I found out the hard way, she too chewed all the pile of the fluff down the first few days and spent some time throwing up fluff. Poor baby.  

She was VERY attached to the bed though, so I modified it so that a layer of flannel now covers the fluffy material, I actually bought her another one and did the same thing to it, as she's VERY obsessed with this bed and very teritorial so I needed a back up so one can be washed.


----------

